

Ommwriter: Free focused-writing app with ambient sounds [mac] - zzzmarcus
http://www.ommwriter.com/

======
jasongullickson
I spent about 45 minutes with Ommwriter last night, here's my initial
thoughts: <http://jasongullickson.posterous.com/ommwriter-beta>

